# Hi--TECH BIKES / NEW RIDE IN SAN DIEGO



## Codayos (Oct 11, 2004)

The distance is 42 miles and includes some climbing, spinning and sprinting opportunities. We will leave from the front parking lot at Hi-Tech Bikes Saturday mornings and roll at 7:30am sharp.

The group generally breaks up into two groups, Pace is moderate to fast. 

For more Info. & map see - http://www.bigring-racing.com/index.html


----------

